# dricci's crack house



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

Well, it seems like everybody is getting a bar and grill or cafe, so I decided I'd try to fit in, too..

Presenting: dricci's crack house!

Anybody is welcomed to come on over to my crack house! Just climb through the borded up door behind the bar and grill, oh, and watch for cops!

Not sure what the point of this thread is.. So, pull up a crack pipe and enjoy!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

FINALLY!!!! 


No... I don't do crack... BUT... it's good we have another mixture here...


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 30, 2002)

Not much of a crack-smoker, but I'll pull up, erm.... a beanbag. 

One Italian Soda please, almond.


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Can I be bartender?

One almond Italian soda for Matrix Agent, coming up.


----------



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

> One Italian Soda please, almond.



Hmm.. Sorry. All we have is. uh.. Crack?

Anyways, I feel special having my own crack house now, and in such a fancy neighborhood, too! 

Maybe we can send somebody up to the bar and grill to grab some drinks. Who's paying?


----------



## Valrus (May 30, 2002)

Better take a shower first. They won't let you in.

-the valrus


----------



## Klink (May 30, 2002)

Ooooh, cool crack house dricci. Love the decor. I brought us some skinny crack ho's to celebrate the grand opening.

2 crack viles please. Easy on the cut.

Anyone have a spoon? I gots a lighter and I can just reuse this old syringe. No big woop.


----------



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

Thanks, klink! Pull up  a bean bag!

Sure, MacGuy, you can be in charge of the bar. That involves breaking into Herve's bar at night to get beer, sence us crack heads can't afford  it! 

Wow, this is getting weird. I actually feel like a crack head!


----------



## Valrus (May 30, 2002)

How do you know what a crack head feels like?



-the valrus


----------



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

Hrmm. Good question.  

I'll let you know when I can answer it


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *
> 
> How do you know what a crack head feels like?
> ...



have any personal experience?


----------



## Klink (May 30, 2002)

What does a crack head feel like?
nkuvu tells me they're hard and crusty on the outside and squishy on the inside.


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

*poof*

I don't remember saying that, Klink.

*pop!*


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

No... A crack house???


----------



## rinse (May 30, 2002)

have any of of you even ever smoked crack? i dont mean smoked crack and liked it... just smoked it.

no? 

then shut up about the crack.


----------



## RacerX (May 30, 2002)

A *crack house!*  

There goes the neighborhood. The only way things could get worse would be if they opened a _Gateway Store_ here.



Hmmm, of course when you look at it in that perspective, a crack house doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## phatsharpie (May 30, 2002)

There goes the property value!


----------



## scott (May 31, 2002)

Klink ya silly bastard

A crack head feels like more crack.


----------



## Klink (May 31, 2002)

You see Scott, it's the junk talking again. These new drugs suk shmata. I'll stick with the heron.


----------



## Valrus (May 31, 2002)

Heh heh, Klink smokes birds.

-the valrus


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 31, 2002)

can i toke up gandja instead of crack?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2002)

I brought me a sack of grade-A kind bud all the way from southern Texas... anyone care to pass a bowl around?

We could toss a little crack on top and have us a banana with cheese...


----------



## edX (May 31, 2002)

*suddenly bright lights shine thru the boarded up windows. "This is the police. We have you surrounded. Lie down with for face to the floor. Our officers will be entering the building shortly. remain calm and nobody will get hurt". the back door suddenly bursts open and officers wearing DEA jackets swarm thru the door. *


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2002)

* The Devil with Cheese, or so he's known as, quickly devours the last of the kind bud he has stashed in his jacket.  Washing it quickly down with a gulp of Vodka, he smiles contently, knowing that when he starts feeling the effects of ingesting such a large quantity of marijuana, he'll be in heaven for about three hours -- and that the cops can't touch him at this point.*

* Now for the dead crack whore laying lifeless in front of him, that was a different story.  He was thinking 20 to 30 with good behavior, and was already thinking of lawyers he could call.*


----------



## Valrus (May 31, 2002)

Heh heh, dag them Feds. They can even bust a thread on a message board!

Ed, man! Naah! B*tch set me up!

Thank goodness college has loosened me up about drugs. You'd still have to hold a knife to my throat to get me to use any, but about three years ago I would have been coming in here saying, "You're all going to die!"

-the valrus


----------



## dricci (May 31, 2002)

Hah! The DEA ain't got nothin on me!

We shall rebuild!


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Hmmm... How about an underground crackhouse?


----------



## Klink (May 31, 2002)

...or a tree crack house. After all the point is to get high, yes?


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Crack house/airplane

That is your best bet.

Or even a spaceship!


----------



## phatsharpie (May 31, 2002)

As long as the spaceship/airplane pilot isn't smoking crack... HAHA!


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

That will need a lot of persuasion...


----------



## dricci (May 31, 2002)

Well, if we get above a certain altitude, the feds can't touch us. Quickly, follow that starship, you know, the jefferson one!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

Lite that rock man....


----------



## edX (Jun 1, 2002)

so, was that steve jobs i saw sneeking out the side window during that bust? that was really weird. i was just walking up the street trying to find you guys and all these unmarked police cars start pulling up and unloading. and then right about that time this guy in a black turtleneck ducks out the side and scoots thru the bushes.  

needless to say, i walked by like i didn't know you and waited for the coast to clear. 

oh, and how do you know what it feels like to be a crack user? by watching it on TV of course


----------



## simX (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm shutting down this crack house.

All of you are being put under arrest until further notice.


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Change your avatar to "DEA" and your status text to "Unofficial Police Cop."

Then you may shut it down...


----------



## dricci (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, Crack Houses: As Seen on Fox News at 10!

Where else CAN you learn from???


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

my dad had pot growing in his front lawn, thats when he knew he needed to mow the grass.


----------

